# Clavier Macbook pro français et belge



## Jozofa (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis à l'achat d'un MAcbook pro 13 retina et sur Amazon, c'est vraiment le prix le plus intéressant.

Ma question : étant belge, existe-t-il une différence entre le clavier belge et français ?

Sur un PC, oui, il y a quelques touches à des places différentes, mais sur un Mac ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si tu as besoin de l'allemand regarde le clavier FR/A vendu en Suisse


----------



## Jozofa (2 Septembre 2015)

Euh c'est gentil, je parle d'un clavier AZERTY français et belge !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

Alors faut peut-être voir par là

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AZERTY

Belge






Français


----------



## Jozofa (3 Septembre 2015)

sainta a dit:


> Alors faut peut-être voir par là
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AZERTY
> 
> ...


Merci, mais de nouveau, ce n'est pas la bonne réponse !
Ce que tu me montres sont des claviers PC, ça je connais les différences, mais sur MAC ??


----------



## PDD (3 Septembre 2015)

Je suis belge aussi et je ne vois pas de différence entre les claviers belges et français...


----------



## Jozofa (3 Septembre 2015)

D'après l'assistance Apple et les différents clavier, il semble effectivement que sur un portable, rien ne change. 

Merci


----------

